# bay area nissan meet?



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

When are we going to have another bay area meet? I can't seem to find anyone in the south bay that has an SR20.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

se_limited said:


> When are we going to have another bay area meet? I can't seem to find anyone in the south bay that has an SR20.



Set it up. Post a date, time and a location. Somewhere in Nor Cal not just the bay. They will come.


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

set it up. ill go.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

where do people come from? Where would be a good place that is in the middle? I am in the south bay. I do not want to go too far north.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

se_limited said:


> where do people come from? Where would be a good place that is in the middle? I am in the south bay. I do not want to go too far north.


Preferably, somewhere in the east bay. Team Driven sponsored a meet in Fremont in March. Also there was one in Fairfield in May. It all depends where and the time. 

Some will as come as far as Reno from the east. Manteca and Turlock from the Central Valley. We have a crew in Sacto. 

So, set it up. 

Late


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

im comming up from watsonville. as long as its going to be a decent turn out i dont mind driving any distance.


----------



## 02bluespec (Jan 13, 2004)

Try Vacaville (Downtown). Somewhere in that area. I'll go.


----------



## se_limited (Sep 18, 2002)

What if it was in Sac? Would this work for everyone? It is almost a 3 hour drive from the south bay.


----------



## sp4rkz (Jul 21, 2004)

From "tew photy"

meet on Irving

9:45, just look for a bucnh of cars somewhere on Irving, between 20-22nd avenue, past the KFC/Taco Bell.

It's not hard to find, you come down 19th Ave and go right (if you're coming from the North side) or you go right on the street BEFORE Irving (which is Judah, IIRC) on 19th if you're coming from the south side (or coming off 280). You then make a left whenever you can (I think on 18th or 17th ave), go down to the end of the block, and go left onto Irving. People coming from the south need to do this cus this is Frisco, and in Frisco, we generally do not turn left.

From there it's like 2-4 blocks down the street.

http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...archtab=address

That's where the KFC/Taco Bell is (20th Ave & Irving). From there, you go down Irving (AWAY from 19th Ave., towards the beach) and the tappy houses are like a block or two away.

Come out Show your Ride.. Chill Chat.. and maybe do a little driving around.. (Mmm Bolba..Yumm...)

See you there! bring your friends.. and single lady friends

Reply in your planning to attend...


----------

